# Bridge farm



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2014)

This farm situated in mid norfolk has several outbuildings and a nice little cottage which I don't think is that old.not a lot in the cottage.but it was fairly solid and safe.it had a lovely little forge at the end with a really nice anvil.and a rather large vice.


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2014)

What a great location! Love it.


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 15, 2014)

Liking that. wtf is a warble fly?


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2014)

Generally known as a bot fly these days, they're the ones you see swarming around livestock. If you're a horse rider you know ALLLLLL about them, evil little buggers with a vicious bite.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2014)

krela said:


> Generally known as a bot fly these days, they're the ones you see swarming around livestock. If you're a horse rider you know ALLLLLL about them, evil little buggers with a vicious bite.



thank you keep a..I never knew that.but I do now.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice little find that. Thanks


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 16, 2014)

Lovely location and great find!

I was hospitalised for a bot fly bite needed intravenous antibiotics. I had a golf ball sized cyst on my leg. Not nice!


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 16, 2014)

Great little find and great photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2014)

What a great find,the anvil is a beaut!


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 16, 2014)

What a brilliant little farmhouse


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 16, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> What a great find,the anvil is a beaut!



I love the anvil..star of the show really.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the wonderful externals, especially of the house frontage which tells all. Old enough to have been well built and certainly worth saving, but that depends on who has their eyes on any land remaining with the farm and yard.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 16, 2014)

I think it's a fairly new property..I tried to do a mixture of externals and internals .


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 16, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> I was hospitalised for a bot fly bite needed intravenous antibiotics. I had a golf ball sized cyst on my leg. Not nice!



In the old days your cyst would have been called a Warble, hence the original name given to these species of fly - Warble Fly. In Victorian times one could always identify a Stockman by the number of Warbles on his forearms. The word Bot literally means 'Maggot' and the fly's name was changed because in general most of the species in this group tend to produce lavae that burrow around inside their host and not the huge cyst like warble. As Krela states, being around horses all my life tends to make one very wary of these buggers. Coopers Warble Fly Fluid tended to be more bothersome to the cattle and stockmen - evil smelling stuff!


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 16, 2014)

Excellent set, thank you.


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks fun!


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, this looks a great little find. I really like the one curtain window... ;-)


----------



## jamesfuller (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice find and great pics, especially like the forge!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 13, 2014)

very nice shots and report sir


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice report, thanks for sharing


----------



## egodge (Jun 15, 2014)

Such a great find! Love the pics - looks like an exciting explore - thanks for sharing


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 15, 2014)

love the out buildings
great pics


----------



## fleydog (Jun 15, 2014)

A lovely find and a gorgeous set, well done!


----------

